

Apple wants Samsung to pay $40 per device for only 5 software patents - FOSSpatents
http://www.fosspatents.com/2014/03/at-upcoming-trial-apple-wants-samsung.html

======
mcv
_" A damages expert will argue on Apple's behalf that, if the parties had
acted reasonably and rationally in a hypothetical negotiation, Samsung would
have agreed to pay $40 -- forty dollars! -- per phone or tablet sold as a
total royalty for the five patents-in-suit, which relate to (but don't even
fully monopolize) the phone number tapping feature, unified search, data
synchronization, slide-to-unlock, and autocomplete."_

I don't know where to start. Apple predicting what Samsung would have agreed
to; that acting reasonable and rationally, Samsung would have agreed to pay to
totally crazy sum; or the patents themselves.

What can possibly be innovative about tapping a phone number? How is unified
search Apple's idea and not some actual search giant's? What is innovative
about data synchronization? Does Apple do it in a particularly clever and
innovative way that Samsung copied? And does every single website also owe
Apple $8 per visitor for having autocomplete?

